# looking for suggestions on night sights for USP compact



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i have the standard white dot sights and have two problems with them

when i "point" the gun, the rear sight is too low

and under anythign but bright sunlight, the white dots are nearly invisible to me. any suggestions are appreciated, thanks!:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> when i "point" the gun, the rear sight is too low


That sounds like a grip angle issue, not the sights. Since you came from shooting a Glock, I am not surprised. This issue should eventually resolve itself with practice.

I like Meprolights, at least on Glocks. They stand up higher than the equivalent Trijicons, seem just as bright, and are less expensive. There are many good night sights, however.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I got a pair of trujicons. they're really nice. i compared them side by side to a pair of meps, and they are a bit sharper looking then the meprolites were. pleased.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

night vision acog scope 

just messin.

a friend has the trujicons, and likes them a lot


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure if they make 'em for your gun, but I've got a set of Truglo TFO's on my XD. Best of both worlds with the Tritium and Fiber Optic.


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

rvl8:

Trijicon does make nightsights for the USPc. I just ordered a set myself and will be here tomorrow. The park no is Trijicon HK08. They're a little more expensive compared to other brands, biut since i have and love my ACOG i will stick with what i know.


----------

